# Look 595 V SCOTT CR1 FRAME



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

I think both a great looking frames, based on technology the technology, workmanship of the frames, is the 595 worth over double the price of a CR1?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Why not compare it to the 585.

I would compare the 595 with the Addict.


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep, good comparison, but again is a 585 worth nearly double of a CR1?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

On thing about the Scott frames I did not like was the integrated RD hanger. I'd hate to crash the frame and bend the hanger. With the 585 it can be replaced. Probably start a argument, but I've never seen a RD hanger successfully straightened if it's bent in a crash


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

*585 V Scott*

Valid point, but is a RD hanger worth $1800? over a scott frame?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

It is if you crash and the RD hanger is toast and have to replace the frame. I had it happen with a Trek Madone. The warranty was refused and I ate the frame.


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Any chance of a picture of your frame, in particular the RD Hanger, 

Not pleasant eating a frame!


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Here ya go, new frame I have not built up yet. Too darn cold where I'm at 7 degrees above zero.

BTW, I've seen new 2006 left over 585's at shops in the 2,200 - 2300 range if a person does not need the newest 07 version. One thing about Look is the excellent customer service and warranty program. They are miles above other manufacturers.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

martins said:


> Yep, good comparison, but again is a 585 worth nearly double of a CR1?


Double?

Scott CR1

Price (USD)
$3,019.99

Look 585
MSRP: $2,999.99


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

*Going, gone with the Scott*

It's being pretty cold here too, lots of snow, House bound, appreciate the advise re the rear hanger, spoke with the scott dealer, apparently scott make it this way as with precision shifting, there is minimal differences between gears on a 10 speed, so just a little movement is required to knock the chain out of line, the rear hanger needs to keep flex to a minimum to ensure perfect shifting, thoughts?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Frm Scott's website:

"The Addict also features carbon dropouts, an integrated carbon seatpost, alloy replaceable hanger, and a carbon front derailleur mount. "

I guess that their top of the line model does not require the same precise shifting.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,

For what its worth, it is cheaper to manufacturer a frame with an integrated droupout. Replaceable or integrated dropouts have the same shifting tolerance. IMHO, its the LBS trying to sell their frame. As mentioned in the recent post, the new "Addict" has a replaceable dropout. Kind of makes me wonder why the higher end Addict has this feature. Apples and oranges, I guess its just my personal preference. 

It all boils down to what frame "YOU" like the best. I almost bought a CR1, great frame, but the integrated dropout stoped me.

Don't listen to any of us, we're all biased. Trust your "gut" feeling.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*scott build*

for what it is worth, last year at an open house for the lbs, they had all these high end frame guys there with frames that were cut in half to see how they were built. The Time frames were finished as were the Colnagos inside as good as outside with perfect mitering of all joints. others not so good but the worst hands down was the Scott, I could not believe the rep had it there. the mitering at the head tube did not even touch let alone fit perfectly. then it was filled with this orange goo. what a pos imho. the comparison was shocking considering what these cost. I did not see a Look then, but have peeked into one and it seems well executed as the Time. I have no dog in this fight either way.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Great picture, man! You Brits are blessed with history and picturesque surroundings. Regarding shifting, my Look shifts with a click of the Campy lever, no hesitation. If the hanger is well aligned, chain type and age, and Shimano vs. Campy seems a more appropriate thread for discussion than hanger considerations.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

When it came time for me to replace my ride and I shopped around and considered Scott. I found CR1 framesets for $1400 at my LBS. When I went to look at it, my friend who works there said ... "this is a great frame and a really nice ride. Of course, it might completely fall apart in one year." He didn't mention that with any other frames, which made me a bit suspicious.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

most reviews so far will only re-inforce this
the CR-1 is lighter but the penalty is ride comfort
the 595 is as stiff but much more compliant than a CR-1 or equivalent ultra-lite, its penalty being weight

so do you want a more comfortable ride while not givin up performance, go for the Look

if 150-200gr on a frame (which is really nothing, its all about rotational) is important to you, get the CR-1


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I looked at the inside of a CR1 also. Kinda weird that it seemed to be held together with some drops of white epoxy and not especially well fit. The glue was not evenly spread around the joint, either, just some globs in some places.. Now, I know they actually hold together because so many are raced successfully, but Jeeze, I was amazed at how flimsey it looked to be sitting on going as fast as I do, downhill, and over some of the crappy pavement I have been on recently. My 585 has been flawless so far, and I have been ridding the crap out of it recently in California..
Perhaps if I saw the inside of a Look, it'd be similar to that Scott cut-a-way that I saw, but somehow I think not.
Don Hanson

BTW, anyone want to trade me for a 585 Ultra..? XL 585 is nice, but I think I want stiffer now..


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*gnarly 585*

do you just want the latest or was the 585 not suitably stiff, can I ask your weight? also your comparison to the derosa king, ......... sorry i am a pest. I am on the verge of the 585 buy.


----------



## crispyapplepie (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys just reading all the above and although i dont doubt any of the stories for a second i can confirm being a scott cr1 owner that the ride is second to none. Its easy to sit and slag off a frame thats now 1 yr old, technology moves quickly as you know and to judge the cr1 against the 595 is unfair. 

Yes the 595 is super nice but this is new equipment, If you want to compare this frame then do so against the addict which im sure is easily as good on test as the 595. 

I also agree that the rear hanger is a scary thought to snap, bye goes your frame, but thats why you should have insurance.


----------

